# Best photo editing software????????



## obx (Sep 21, 2010)

We all know or use photoshop, but if money was no option what editing software would you like to use (The best one on the market). Thanks for your input.


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 21, 2010)

Photoshop.


----------



## DWHJR (Sep 21, 2010)

Photoshop Hands down, find a way to get it, if you can get a friend who goes to a college, have them buy it with their school discount, you can usually get it for pretty cheap...


----------



## Morpheuss (Sep 21, 2010)

definately photoshop if i had the money to buy photoshop


----------



## dak1b (Sep 22, 2010)

again photoshop cs5


----------



## white (Sep 22, 2010)

gimp is still the best, muthafuckas


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 22, 2010)

Photoshop is the best and most expensive photo editing software.


----------



## John27 (Sep 22, 2010)

The GiMP is a great alternative if you can't afford photoshop, but it's only better than photoshop to people who know how to use the GiMP and not photoshop.

The best photo editing software is a combination of CS5 and Lightroom 3


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 22, 2010)

Has anyone said PhotoShoop yet?


----------



## Overread (Sep 22, 2010)

John27 said:


> The best photo editing software is a combination of CS5 and Lightroom 3



+1 
with a few additions such as neat image/noise ninja and combineZP for me


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 22, 2010)

My list 
Have used:
Bible Pro,
Capture One,
LR
PS
ACDsee
Capture NX
----------------
Today use:
PS
LR,
ACDsee,
Capture NX

Every program has something I like about it and something that I don't like about it - they are just tools to make your final result.


----------



## nidessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Photoshop + Lightroom + Photomatix = :thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

MS Paint


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 22, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> MS Paint



Mario Paint


----------



## BLD_007 (Sep 22, 2010)

paint


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 22, 2010)

Pencil


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

lolz


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## pbelarge (Sep 22, 2010)

SD card and CVS photobooth...

Seriously, it really depends on your budget, skill level and needs. There are so many products available.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=f82d49f7a278c83c


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2010)

John27 said:


> The best photo editing software is a combination of CS5 and Lightroom 3


Except, that the Camera Raw in CS5 and Lightroom 3 are virtually identical. Both use the same rendering engine: Adobe Camera Raw 6.x.

Lightroom 3's main function is *image database management*, not image editing. If you need an image database mangement application, by all means give Lightroom 3 a look, however there are several much better image database management applications available than Lightroom.


----------



## KKJUN (Sep 22, 2010)

Since when is Lightroom only a management programe?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

hmmm

i use lr3 for 95% of my editing now. im trying to steer away from heavy handed pshop stuff.
i find that the develop tab is insanely useful and allows me to remove a step from my process. crop, levels, sat, exp....
its all in there and i love it.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2010)

Viveza is an impressive custom editing tool...not many people are aware of it...reznap has it...he could probably vouch for it....it's made by Nik Software.


----------



## skieur (Sep 22, 2010)

Photoshop CS5 with plug-ins from Nik Software and others although Paintshop Pro X3 is still good for speed and for some the important lower price.

skieur


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> Since when is Lightroom only a management programe?


Database management is what Adobe primarily designed Lightroom to do. They already had Camera Raw and added it as a secondary feature.


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> hmmm
> 
> i use lr3 for 95% of my editing now. im trying to steer away from heavy handed pshop stuff.


And you could do the same 95% of your editing in CS5's ACR 6.x, since that is what you use in Lightroom 3 for editing anyway.

The difference between Photoshop and Lightroom is, Bridge, which comes with Photoshop, is just a browser and works with all the applications in Adobes CS5 Suite. Lightroom's main function is as a image database manager, which is different than a browser (Bridge).


----------



## rmpbklyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Gimp


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2010)

rmpbklyn said:


> Gimp


Cannot handle images in a 16-bit tonal depth, doesn't include a browser, or a Raw converter. 

There are only a limited number of plug-ins available for GIMP, and IIRC Gimp cannot run actions. Tutorials are limited, as are other books about how to utilize the software.

Gimp is free, but no more capable than some of the older consumer versions of Photoshop, Elements.


----------



## icassell (Sep 22, 2010)

John27 said:


> The best photo editing software is a combination of CS5 and Lightroom 3



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Throw in Noiseware Pro and Genuine Fractals 6 with Noel Carboni's sharpening action.


----------



## timbearden (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out this question. I use Photoshop.  If I had as much money as I would want, I would buy Photoshop.  I already bought photoshop.


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2010)

timbearden said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this question. I use Photoshop. If I had as much money as I would want, I would buy Photoshop. I already bought photoshop.


Which one?

Adobe Photoshop Elements 4, 5, 6, 7, or 8? 

Adobe Photoshop CS, CS2, CS3, CS4 or CS5? Adobe Photoshop CS3, CS4, or CS5 Extended?

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, Lightroom 2, or Lightroom 3? 

They are all Photoshop!


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 22, 2010)

LR3 was designed from the ground up for photographers, photoshop is not.
Photoshop is expensive, because it is a powerhouse program designed for graphic designers, of which it is also great for photographers. Many people who use photoshop for photography, are using only a fraction of the resource available to them, paying a lot of money for resources they will not use.

LR3 is much more than just a database program. Each time there is a software revision, the capabilities are expanded. There are many photographers today who use LR primarily for their work. ACR is part of the package of LR3, and has a lot of very good functions for photographers.
Derrel mentioned plugins, such as NIK. I use NIK software in tandem with LR3 and could not be happier with the results. These plugins add cost, but are much easier to manipulate than PS. There are free plugins, but I have not tried any...yet. The way I see it, Adobe will continue to increase the capabilities each time they offer upgrades. It only makes sense, as it is a large money maker for them.
If you are not sure what to do, there is a 30 day free trial. That will provide you with enough time to see if the program is suitable for your needs.

**Adobe just posted a 69% increase in revenues...Hmmm, LR3 and their xxx5 offering of their other products.

What LR3 cannot do is move pixels around, such as eliminate wires, branches, etc... PS also can do much more sophisicated work. PS has a function called content aware. That function is almost worth switching over to PS....almost. 

The cost of photoshop (when legally purchased) and the learning curve generally are the reasons that people will look elsewhere for a software program.


----------



## Methodd (Sep 22, 2010)

pffft,who buys software?
harrdy harr im a pirate.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

Methodd said:


> pffft,who buys software?
> harrdy harr im a pirate.



That's hilarious.


----------



## vtf (Sep 22, 2010)

obx said:


> We all know or use photoshop, but if money was no option what editing software would you like to use (The best one on the market). Thanks for your input.


 
The one NASA uses, they process great images of heavenly bodies, or better yet I would have someone else do the work while I travel the world. Remember, money is no option.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 22, 2010)

vtf said:


> The one NASA uses, they process great images of heavenly bodies, or better yet I would have someone else do the work while I travel the world. Remember, money is no option.


 ^^+1


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 23, 2010)

icassell said:


> John27 said:
> 
> 
> > The best photo editing software is a combination of CS5 and Lightroom 3
> ...


 
Except Noiseware doesn't have a 64bit compatible app. At least not last time I checked...


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > John27 said:
> ...



Yes it does. I use Noiseware with 64bit win 7.


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2010)

Methodd said:


> pffft,who buys software?
> harrdy harr im a pirate.


And if you continue to advocate pirating software here at TPF, you will soon be a banned pirate.  :lmao:


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2010)

KmH said:


> Methodd said:
> 
> 
> > pffft,who buys software?
> ...



hmmmm .... do we have a gangplank here?


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok ok.....joke..

A pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel hanging around his junk. Bartender says "hey you know you got a steering wheel on your junk?" The pirate say "ARR!...its drivin me nuts"


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 23, 2010)

Better joke:

A man walks into a bar.

He is an alcoholic whose drinking problem is destroying his family.


----------



## ann (Sep 23, 2010)

and i see ads for photoelements 9 appearing on the market.

and digital is so cheap:er: one up grade after and another.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 23, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Better joke:
> 
> A man walks into a bar.
> 
> He is an alcoholic whose drinking problem is destroying his family.


 
great delivery. 



2 guys walk into a bar...
the third one ducks.

shiiiiiiit thats good.


----------



## John27 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lightroom, for me, gets the job done quicker and easier for most of my shots that only require moderate tweaking.  I have all of my images there, I click on one, crop it are use the Camera RAW features to tweak it, I'm done.  If it needs more I open it into photoshop.

In photoshop, while I can do as much and more, it takes a little bit longer to do it because I feel like there are more menus to dig through, and I basically do it one image at a time, I need to individually open each image into photoshop.  That's what I say a combination is the best, if money is not an option, photo editing solution.  Photoshop can do some amazing things on those best-ever shots, but if it's snapshots I took at a family event or me just piddlin', or even some of my "good" shots from a photo shoot, I can do most of what I want in lightroom, and do it quickly.


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2010)

John27 said:


> ....I need to individually open each image into photoshop......


Then the problem sounds like you don't know how to use Bridge and ACR, because you can open multiple images in both and not need to to do it one at a time. 

You can apply edits simultainiously to all the images that are open in ACR just like you can do in Lightroom, or just to selected images open in ACR.

Once the images are all open in Photoshop, you can only edit one at a time.


----------



## TomRubenPhotography (Sep 23, 2010)

Lightroom, definitely!


----------



## cyngus (Sep 23, 2010)

combo.. lightroom with photoshop.. no other way to edit / manage photos in my opinion.. 

but it depends the client.. sometimes if your shooting for a client the art director might like to use Aperture.. or Bridge.. 

good to learn them all if you wanna really be successful as a freelance shooter.. 

but if your just shooting for your own purposes as a brand photog ... then id keep it all under adobe and get lightroom + photoshop

save yourself hours and hours and hours of cataloging files / hds and the editing capabilites of both applications are unsurpassed


----------



## John27 (Sep 23, 2010)

KmH said:


> John27 said:
> 
> 
> > ....I need to individually open each image into photoshop......
> ...



Your absolutely right, I don't.  But I still like lightroom, lol.


----------

